# It's Harvest Time!!



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 3, 2011)

Howdy Gang!!:hubba:  Today, I cut my two Super Skunk clones and hung them up to dry!!:icon_smile: I should get around a pound of some kick *** stuff, he, he, he!!:holysheep:I hope you'al like the photo's!!:yay:


----------



## Locked (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice haul but why are you drying outdoors in sunlight?  Pretty sure once you harvest light becomes your enemy while drying and curing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice harvest, but I am with HL on this.  Light degrades THC.


----------



## rebel (Oct 3, 2011)

nice laundry,lol. very beautiful


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Oct 3, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nice haul but why are you drying outdoors in sunlight?  Pretty sure once you harvest light becomes your enemy while drying and curing.


 Hi Hamster!! It's just for today and another reason is they have about 50% amber tris. and I thought, maybe, the light would help degrade them not to be couch lock so much!! I'll put them in the dark tomorrow!!


----------



## Locked (Oct 3, 2011)

Tahiti Allen said:
			
		

> Hi Hamster!! It's just for today and another reason is they have about 50% amber tris. and I thought, maybe, the light would help degrade them not to be couch lock so much!! I'll put them in the dark tomorrow!!



I don't think you can really reverse that through degradation....One day outside is fine I wld think so not a biggie...

 Nice haul bro. What I do when a strain is too Narcotic/couch lock is mix it with an uppy strain. I sometimes do bowls with half Larry OG half 707 headband. They kinda add up to a nice in between high.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice harvest Tahiti!  Congratulations.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats :aok:


----------



## FUM (Oct 6, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 6, 2011)

Ahi dios mio!!!!!  Grande Nuggs!  Congrats on the harvest


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 6, 2011)

Que mota.. me encantaria tener alguna de esa mota. Hero


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 6, 2011)

:woohoo: :aok: :woohoo: 

Nice harvest, bud. 

Peace n' Dank,

7greeneyes


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice harvest looks good.


----------

